# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold  03/04/2015 OTSmart v1.0.0.834 - BLU PHONES / NEW ALCATES AND MORE :)

## mohamed73

What's new ? 
[x] BLU PHONES FULL SUPPORT  *BLU D140K*  [MEM_WRITE: *YES* [COUNTER_RESET: *YES*] [MEM_READ: *YES*] *BLU D140T*  [MEM_WRITE: *YES* [COUNTER_RESET: *YES*] [MEM_READ: *YES*] *BLU D142K*  [MEM_WRITE: *YES* [COUNTER_RESET: *YES*] [MEM_READ: *YES*] *BLU D161A*  [MEM_WRITE: *YES* [COUNTER_RESET: *YES*] [MEM_READ: *YES*] *BLU D272I*  [UNLOCK: *YES*] [MEM_WRITE: *YES* [COUNTER_RESET: *YES*] [MEM_READ: *YES*] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: *YES*] *BLU D310*  [UNLOCK: *YES*] [MEM_WRITE: *YES* [COUNTER_RESET: *YES*] [MEM_READ: *YES*] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: *YES*] *BLU D531K*  [UNLOCK: *YES*] [MEM_WRITE: *YES* [COUNTER_RESET: *YES*] [MEM_READ: *YES*] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: *YES*] *BLU D532L*  [UNLOCK: *YES*] [MEM_WRITE: *YES* [COUNTER_RESET: *YES*] [MEM_READ: *YES*] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: *YES*] *BLU D532U*  [UNLOCK: *YES*] [MEM_WRITE: *YES* [COUNTER_RESET: *YES*] [MEM_READ: *YES*] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: *YES*] *BLU D532V*  [UNLOCK: *YES*] [MEM_WRITE: *YES* [COUNTER_RESET: *YES*] [MEM_READ: *YES*] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: *YES*] *BLU D536U*  [UNLOCK: *YES*] [MEM_WRITE: *YES* [COUNTER_RESET: *YES*] [MEM_READ: *YES*] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: *YES*] *BLU L131L*  [UNLOCK: *YES*] [MEM_WRITE: *YES* [COUNTER_RESET: *YES*] [MEM_READ: *YES*] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: *YES*] *BLU L133L*  [UNLOCK: *YES*] [MEM_WRITE: *YES* [COUNTER_RESET: *YES*] [MEM_READ: *YES*] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: *YES*] *BLU S370*  [MEM_WRITE: *YES* [COUNTER_RESET: *YES*] [MEM_READ: *YES*] *BLU W110A*  [UNLOCK: *YES*] [MEM_WRITE: *YES* [COUNTER_RESET: *YES*] [MEM_READ: *YES*] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: *YES*] 
[X] ALCATEL OT-4015D FLASHING BUG FIXED
[X] NEW ALCATEL MODELS SUPPORTED  *Vodafone 695*  [UNLOCK: *YES*] [MEM_WRITE: *YES* [COUNTER_RESET: *YES*] [CH. PROV.ID: *YES*] [MEM_READ: *YES*] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: *YES*] *One Touch Pixi 3 (4)*  [UNLOCK: *YES*] [MEM_WRITE: *YES* [COUNTER_RESET: *YES*] [CH. PROV.ID: *YES*] [MEM_READ: *YES*] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: *YES*] *One Touch Pixi 3 (3.5)*  [UNLOCK: *YES*] [MEM_WRITE: *YES* [COUNTER_RESET: *YES*] [CH. PROV.ID: *YES*] [MEM_READ: *YES*] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: *YES*] *One Touch Pixi 3 (4.5)*  [UNLOCK: *YES*] [MEM_WRITE: *YES* [COUNTER_RESET: *YES*] [CH. PROV.ID: *YES*] [MEM_READ: *YES*] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: *YES*] *One Touch Hero 2*  [UNLOCK: *YES*] [MEM_WRITE: *YES* [COUNTER_RESET: *YES*] [CH. PROV.ID: *YES*] [MEM_READ: *YES*] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: *YES*] *One Touch Idol X*  [UNLOCK: *YES*] [MEM_WRITE: *YES* [COUNTER_RESET: *YES*] [CH. PROV.ID: *YES*] [MEM_READ: *YES*] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: *YES*] *OT-5042T*  [UNLOCK: *YES*] [MEM_WRITE: *YES* [COUNTER_RESET: *YES*] [CH. PROV.ID: *YES*] [MEM_READ: *YES*] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: *YES*] *OT-4022*  [UNLOCK: *YES*] [MEM_WRITE: *YES* [COUNTER_RESET: *YES*] [CH. PROV.ID: *YES*] [MEM_READ: *YES*] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: *YES*] *OT-4027*  [UNLOCK: *YES*] [MEM_WRITE: *YES* [COUNTER_RESET: *YES*] [CH. PROV.ID: *YES*] [MEM_READ: *YES*] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: *YES*] *OT-4013K*  [UNLOCK: *YES*] [MEM_WRITE: *YES* [COUNTER_RESET: *YES*] [CH. PROV.ID: *YES*] [MEM_READ: *YES*] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: *YES*] *OT-4013D*  [UNLOCK: *YES*] [MEM_WRITE: *YES* [COUNTER_RESET: *YES*] [CH. PROV.ID: *YES*] [MEM_READ: *YES*] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: *YES*] *OT-4013M*  [UNLOCK: *YES*] [MEM_WRITE: *YES* [COUNTER_RESET: *YES*] [CH. PROV.ID: *YES*] [MEM_READ: *YES*] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: *YES*] *OT-4009*  [UNLOCK: *YES*] [MEM_WRITE: *YES* [COUNTER_RESET: *YES*] [CH. PROV.ID: *YES*] [MEM_READ: *YES*] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: *YES*] *OT-4009D*  [UNLOCK: *YES*] [MEM_WRITE: *YES* [COUNTER_RESET: *YES*] [CH. PROV.ID: *YES*] [MEM_READ: *YES*] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: *YES*] *OT-4009E*  [UNLOCK: *YES*] [MEM_WRITE: *YES* [COUNTER_RESET: *YES*] [CH. PROV.ID: *YES*] [MEM_READ: *YES*] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: *YES*]

----------


## mohamed73

MODELS SUPPORTED BY THIS MODULE:   

```
OT-903  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
OT-903D  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
OT-916  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
OT-916D  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
OT-918  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
OT-918D  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
OT-918N  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
OT-918S  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
OT-922  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
OT-928  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
OT-982  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-985  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
OT-985D  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
OT-985N  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
OT-985S  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
OT-986  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
OT-991  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
OT-991D  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
OT-991S  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
OT-991T  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
OT-992D  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
OT-997  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
OT-997D  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
OT-998  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
OT-3201  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
OT-4002  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-4005D  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
OT-4007  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
OT-4007D  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
OT-4007E  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
OT-4009  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-4009D  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-4009E  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-4010  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
OT-4010D  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
OT-4010E  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
OT-4011  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
OT-4013K  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-4013D  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-4013M  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-4014  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-4015  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-4015D  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-4015N  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-4015T  [UNLOCK: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-4016  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-4016D  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-4018  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
OT-4118A  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-4022  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-4027  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-4029  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
OT-4030  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
OT-4030D  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
OT-4030E  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
OT-4030Y  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
OT-4032  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-4033  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-4033D  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-4033E  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-4033L  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-4035  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-4035Y  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-4036  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-4037A  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-4037T  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-4037R  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-4037N  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-4136  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-5020  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-5020D  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-5020E  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-5020N  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-5020T  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-5020W  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-5021E  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
OT-5035  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
OT-5035D  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
OT-5035E  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
OT-5036  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-5036D  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-5037  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-5037E  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-5038  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-5138  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-5042T  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-6010  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
OT-6010D  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
OT-6012  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-6012D  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-6012E  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-6030  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
OT-6030D  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
OT-6030N  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
OT-6032  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-6033  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
OT-6033M  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
OT-6033Q  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
OT-6037  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-6040  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-6040D  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-6040E  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-6042D  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-6043A  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-6043D  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-7024N  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-7024W  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-7025  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-7025D  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-7040  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-7040D  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-7040E  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-7041  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-7041D  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-7042D  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-7045  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-7047D  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-8008  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-8008D  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-8008W  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-8020  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-8020D  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-8020E  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-8030Y  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-8030B  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-C918  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
OT-C919  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
OT C985  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
OT C997  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
OT-P310  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-P312  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-P320  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-P321  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-P322  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OT-P323  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
AURUS  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
MS3B  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
MTC 960  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
MTC 970  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
MTC 970H  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
MTC 972  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
MTC 975  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
MTC 982T  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
One Touch Evolve  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
One Touch Evolve 2  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
One Touch Fierce  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
One Touch Glory 2  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
One Touch Hero  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
One Touch Hero 2  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
One Touch Idol Mini  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
One Touch Idol Ultra  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
One Touch Idol  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
One Touch Idol 2  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
One Touch Idol X  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
One Touch MPOP  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
One Touch Pixi  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
One Touch Pixi 3 (4)  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
One Touch Pixi 3 (3.5)  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
One Touch Pixi 3 (4.5)  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
One Touch Pop C1  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
One Touch Pop C2  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
One Touch Pop C3  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
One Touch Pop C5  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
One Touch Pop C7  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
One Touch Pop C9  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
One Touch Pop S7  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
Boost View 5.0  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
One Touch Pop D1  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
One Touch Pop D3  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
One Touch Pop D5  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
One Touch Scribe HD  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
One Touch Snap LTE  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
One Touch Snap  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
One Touch SPOP  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
One Touch Star  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
One Touch Soleil  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
One Touch TPOP  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
One Touch XPOP  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
Orange San Remo  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
Orange Hiro/Sosh  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
Orange kivo  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
Orange Yomi  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
Panasonic P31  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
Panasonic P51  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
Panasonic T31  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
T-MOBILE MOVE2  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
Vodafone Smart Mini 4  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
Vodafone Smart 4 Fun  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
SFR STARTRAIL 4  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
Vodafone 685  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
Vodafone 695  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
Vodafone 785  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
Vodafone 861  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
Vodafone 875  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
Vodafone 958  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
Vodafone 975  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
Vodafone 975N  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
Vodafone 985N  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
TMN A70  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
HTC DESIRE 210  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
HTC DESIRE 310  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [CID_CH.: YES]
HTC DESIRE 320  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [CID_CH.: YES]
HTC DESIRE 516t  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
HTC DESIRE 526G+  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
HTC DESIRE 616w  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
HTC DESIRE 620G+  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
HTC DESIRE 820s  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
HTC DESIRE 816G  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
HTC DESIRE 826  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
ORANGE REYO  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
ZTE BLADE Q  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
ORANGE ZILO  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
ZTE V795  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
ZTE V987  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
COSMOTE XCEED  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
CLARO M4 SS990  [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
HUAWEI G610S-U00  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
HUAWEI G730-T00  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
HUAWEI Y220  [UNLOCK: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
OYSTERS T72  [UNLOCK: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
BMOBILE AX610  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
DL750  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
TCL 4110  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
TCL 6110A  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
TCL A919  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
TCL A966  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
TCL A980  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
TCL A986  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
TCL E928  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
TCL H900M  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
TCL 5120A  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
TCL 6110A  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
TCL J210  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
TCL J300  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
TCL J330  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
TCL J610  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
TCL J720  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
TCL J726T  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
TCL J920  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
TCL J926T  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
TCL P600  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
TCL P606  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
TCL P606T  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
TCL S500  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
TCL S520  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
TCL S530T  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
TCL S600  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
TCL S66  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
TCL S710  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
TCL S800  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
TCL S810  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
TCL S820  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
TCL S850  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
TCL S860  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
TCL S950  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
TCL S950T  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
TCL S960  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
TCL S960T  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
TCL W939  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
TCL W969  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
TCL Y900  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
TCL Y910  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
TCL Y910T  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
I211  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
I212  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
I213  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
I215  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
I216  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
I220  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
I221  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
D819  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
D820  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
BLU D140K  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
BLU D140T  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
BLU D142K  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
BLU D161A  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
BLU D272I  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
BLU D310  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
BLU D531K  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
BLU D532L  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
BLU D532U  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
BLU D532V  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
BLU D536U  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
BLU L131L  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
BLU L133L  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
BLU S370  [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
BLU W110A  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
BLU L090I [NEW]  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
BLU L090I  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]
ALLVIEW P6  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]
```

----------


## mohamed73

NEW FILES ADDED TO THE SUPPORT:  

```
ALCATEL/V695-2[X=A,B]VDHU1.osp
ALCATEL/V695-2[X=A,B]VDNZ2.osp
ALCATEL/V695-2[X=A,B]VDPT1.osp
ALCATEL/V695-2[X=A,B]VDRO1.osp
ALCATEL/4022D-2[X=A,B]RGBW3.osp
ALCATEL/4022D-2[X=A,B]RGCD3.osp
ALCATEL/4022D-2[X=A,B]RGKE3.osp
ALCATEL/4022D-2[X=A,B]RGMG3.osp
ALCATEL/4022D-2[X=A,B]RGNE3.osp
ALCATEL/5042T-2[X=A,B]TBUS1.osp
ALCATEL/5042T-2[X=A,B]WFUS1.osp
ALCATEL/4013D-2[X=A,B,D,E,F,G]ALDZ1.osp
ALCATEL/4013D-2[X=A,B,D,E,F,G]ALHU1.osp
ALCATEL/4013D-2[X=A,B,D,E,F,G]ALRS1.osp
ALCATEL/4013K-2[X=A,B,D,E,F,G]ALBD1.osp
ALCATEL/4013K-2[X=A,B,D,E,F,G]ALPH1.osp
ALCATEL/4013K-2[X=A,B,D,E,F,G]ALTH1.osp
ALCATEL/4013K-2[X=A,B,D,E,F,G]DHMY1.osp
ALCATEL/4013K-2[X=A,B,D,E,F,G]VDFJ1.osp
ALCATEL/4013K-J[X=A,B,D,E,F,G]ALBR1.osp
ALCATEL/4013M-2[X=A,B,D,E,F,G]B8BS1.osp
ALCATEL/V695-2[X=A,B]VDCZ1.osp
ALCATEL/V695-2[X=A,B]VDGR1.osp

BLU/BLU_DASH_JR_D142K_NEW.osp
BLU/BLU_STUDIO_5_0C_D536U_NEW.osp
BLU/BLU_DASH_MUSIC_D272i_NEW.osp
BLU/BLU_Neo_JR_S370_NEW.osp
BLU/BLU_TANK_4.5_W110A_NEW.osp
BLU/BLU_DASH_JR_D140K_NEW.osp
BLU/BLU_STUDIO_5.0_II_D532u_NEW.osp
BLU/BLU_DASH_4.5_D310_NEW.osp
BLU/BLU_DASH_JR_TV_D140T_NEW.osp
BLU/BLU_STUDIO_5.0_II_D532V_NEW.osp
BLU/BLU_DASH_3.5_D161A_NEW.osp
BLU/BLU_STUDIO_5.0_II_D532L_NEW.osp
BLU/BLU_LIFE_ONE_X_L133L_NEW.osp
BLU/BLU_LIFE_PLAY_L090I_NEW.osp
BLU/BLU_LIFE_ONE_M_L131l_NEW.osp
```

----------

